# H: armies on parade finalist Crimson fists W:£/$



## higgins (Dec 24, 2009)

Greetings all!

It is sadly time to sell on my crimson fists!

They won the Birmingham store armies on parade and have gained me much attention across the North west.


























































every single panel of armour is blended black to blue with a lovely set of blended crimson gauntlets.  The dreadnought is pinned at the waist and comes with all three weapon options that fit into to double slots in the standard figure case. OH! and kantor and the sargant have been put on normal bases now to match the whole army!


and heres some pictures that were terrible quality (the blue is a lot better like the pictures above, im just a naff photographer)

http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/242/d/7/pedro__s_angels_by_the_higgins-d48dr2i.png
http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/242/0/2/crimson_fist_sternguard_3_by_the_higgins-d48cvll.png
http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/242/7/0/crimson_fist_sternguard_1_by_the_higgins-d48cvla.png
http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2...ts_razorback_blend_by_the_higgins-d3hjq7a.png


all the vehicles have an even blue to black fade using an airbrush 

The army includes:

1x Pedro kantor
4x honour guard including chapter champion with thunder hammer
12x sternguard including two power fists
2x razorbacks with forgeworld heavy bolters
1x converted predator with heavier armour on the front (and magnatised to swap the main guns in and out)
1x venerable dreadnought (all weapons are modular)
1x thunderfire cannon and gunner 
4x servitors with 2 heavy bolters
10x tactical marines (blending is done, they just need the detail added- see below)
5x sniper scouts (basecoated black)

makes a nice 1500 army list! (which i never lost a game with haha)


all are painted to a VERY high standard except for the 10 tactical marines and the 5 scouts, in which i am more than willing to paint to match the standard of the rest of the army 

The whole army fits very nicely into a single carry case which is cut to fit everything including all the weapon options. 

im currently in preston, but i can give in person in congleton, crewe, birmingham or manchester and im willing to ship to USA, UK or EU

I'll be looking for £500 including everything above in the figure case  all offers and trade offers will be considered and I'll be willing to barter and talk about it, just ask! 

OH! and i'll post up better/ more pictures for anyone who shows interest


----------

